# shows in new jersey or philadelphia??



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi anyone know if theres gonna be any shows in new jersey or philadelphia or any where close?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

UKC, ADBA, ABKC? What are you looking for?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a UKC show in July in NJ. Go onto the UKC website for the details. There is an ADBA show in NJ at the end of the summer around Sept which you can keep an eye out for on the ADBA site.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks patch @ pitbullmama currently Im registered with ukc but angelbaby recommended abkc so Im gonna register there


----------

